# Windrose 24



## obxdiver

Greetings-

Been around, over and under the water all my life and now looking forward to learning to sail as my next adventure. 

Funny how things happen. I am lucky enough to have a dock. Now friends have given me a sailboat. They didn't really want the boat, just the slip it was in. Now I have the boat, they have the slip, and we're still friends. The plan is to learn how to sail on this boat and decide if I want to try cruising between the Bahamas and NC.

Surprisingly the boat and sails are in good shape. Powerwashed, cleaned-sanded-filled-and varnished that wooden thing on the back (stern?), ran new rope (lines) for the running rigging, and am now waiting for the 9.9 outboard to get here (should be tomorrow) so I can recover from my mistakes.

What I really need now is information and resources on the Windrose 24. Manufactured by Laguna, I believe it was built in 1974. Specs, owner forums, manuals, or anything else you wise sailors might suggest.

Thanks for any and all help. Jim


----------



## smackdaddy

Hey obx - welcome to SN dude.

Here's a little info on it:

WINDROSE 24 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## theholly44

I'm the new guy here, John. I have a Windrose 24 and would like to find info on the swing keel. Any Ideas?

John


----------

